# 1st  RIB-O-LATOR  Ribs



## jaxgatorz (Jul 9, 2010)

Well i got me a new toy and figured today would be a great day to try it out...Got 3 racks of BB's and 1 rack of St.Louis...Did the brown sugar cake on the ribs and let it turn to liquid...Got the wsm fired up and threw in some cherry wood for today's smoke....I will post pictures of the progress as i take em.......Have a great day folkz !!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2010)

Ooooh! Shineys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks good so far! .... and on the plus sid you can charge ferriswheel rides to the neighborhood mice after your done with the ribs... heh-heh.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike be sure to deliver them to me while still hot for testing


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 9, 2010)

1 hour in.. Time to spray some apple juice


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

Very Cool !

Well hot actually, but still cool.

Bearcarver


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 9, 2010)

almost 3 hours in.........


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good I am interested in clean-up on that contraption.  They make one that fits a UDS if I am correct.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 9, 2010)

ECTO1 said:


> Looking good I am interested in clean-up on that contraption.  They make one that fits a UDS if I am correct.


Yes they do make one.. It's this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Will let ya know about the clean-up when it happens...Here we are at 4 1/2 hours..


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike.... I'll PM you my address and you can just foil and cooler a rack of those and put them on the next plane heading my way!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 9, 2010)

BB's are done..Right at about 5 hours...St.louis rack has a little more time left to cook......Here are some finished pics.I think im gonna like this rib-o-lator... Gonna do some chicken and fish and veggies on it tommorrow...Thx for looking....


----------



## deltadude (Jul 9, 2010)

Yo JaxGatorz,

AWESOME looking ribs,  that is the most even pull back I have ever seen, very uniform, meaning your new rib-u-lator toy did a good job helping to cook those ribs even from end to end.  EXCELLENT..


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2010)

Those look outstanding


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 9, 2010)

Man oh Man there Mike that thing looks like it works like a charm. The ribs look great but I'm in Alabama right now working so I'll have to get my rack later.


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 9, 2010)

Man those are outstanding!! I've been wanting one of those forever


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 9, 2010)

No foil even! Awesome!!


----------



## rdknb (Jul 9, 2010)

wow is all I can say


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow Mike .... I should have made a trip to Jax to visit ya!


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 9, 2010)

them ribs look awesome. how long did it take to smoke?


----------



## miamirick (Jul 9, 2010)

well i cant speak for the rest of the group     but i say you just won the july throwdown!!!!!!!


----------



## rgacat (Jul 9, 2010)

You did a excellent job on the ribs. I know the ribs will be worth any amount of clean up it take.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 9, 2010)

Great looking ribs,  That is a neat contraption for sure...


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Those were some awesome looking ribs.  When you finish licking your fingers, how much was the item?  And was the fit on your 22.5 WSM snug?  Did it scratch the WSM at all?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 10, 2010)

Caveman said:


> Those were some awesome looking ribs.  When you finish licking your fingers, how much was the item?  And was the fit on your 22.5 WSM snug?  Did it scratch the WSM at all?


OK, so for my review of the rib-o-lator...... These were the best ribs that I have ever cooked.This thing is ideal for babybacks..16 3/8 long and a tick under 5 wide for each tray..The bb's fit great and the 1 rack of st louis had to be trimmed a bit..I am going to be trying a lot of different foods on it in the next few weeks.. Chicken pieces should fit great on it as well as fish and veggies...Burgers and pork loins are on my "to do" list as well.. Caveman, as far as the fit, it fits as well ( if not better) than the lid itself.. In fact on mine the wsm lid fits better on the ring than it does on the wsm itself. These also fit on the UDS smokers !! No scratching seen yet....What is cool about the ring is u flip it over and it fits on the 22 kettles, so it fits on my performer ..The cutouts are already on the ring for flipping it over...Cleaning the trays can be a pain but only cause my sink isn't big enough to soak the whole tray in at once...The rib-o-lator cost 89.99 alone.. The ring was another 119.00  .. If u already have a spit and motor you are good to go...You want to order the ROL from Bob on his website and then order the ring from the c&c grilling site( canjunbandit)...   And 1 last observation, the wsm looks like R2D2 with the ring on it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .. Thanks for the nice words ....Have a great weekend !!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 10, 2010)

I have one of those contraptions with my BB GOSM modified to receive it.  Works great but.....(isn't there always a but) I did cutup yardbird and had problems keeping the individual trays balanced.  I can see that if you're doing ribs of about the same weight, it would work better. 

I didn't find cleanup to be a real problem.  A good soak and a refusal to take any resistance from the stuck on food.

SWMBO told me to quit buying toys for the smoker and get busy smoking instead of installing.  Some people just don't understand the bigger picture.  It's all good, she doesn't know how to program the DVDR either


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 10, 2010)

NWDave said:


> I have one of those contraptions with my BB GOSM modified to receive it.  Works great but.....(isn't there always a but) I did cutup yardbird and had problems keeping the individual trays balanced.  I can see that if you're doing ribs of about the same weight, it would work better.
> 
> I didn't find cleanup to be a real problem.  A good soak and a refusal to take any resistance from the stuck on food.
> 
> SWMBO told me to quit buying toys for the smoker and get busy smoking instead of installing.  Some people just don't understand the bigger picture.  It's all good, she doesn't know how to program the DVDR either


I was worried about the balance myself, but the 3 racks of bb's came off an hour before the spares...It chugged around just fine with only the 1 rack on the unit and that was without using the wieght on the rod for assistance... And Dave- LOLOLOL..


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 10, 2010)

It fits on a UDS?.......Where did you find that puppy?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 10, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> It fits on a UDS?.......Where did you find that puppy?


sent u a pm     .........


----------



## bobbyo6 (Jul 10, 2010)

looks fantastical!. they turned out just the way there're supposed to. look forward to your next cook. try salmon. you can put it right on the trays, and it will remove quite easily. baste with garlic butter and cook until it is 140-145 internal temp, and it will melt in your mouth.

B-O-B


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice looking meal Mike, great job. I wish I could justify one of them, it looks like it worked perfectly.


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Great looking ribs and a cool toy, too!!  I want that thing!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 10, 2010)

Mike that is awesome - Does the bottom unit come with it?


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

JaxGatorz said:


> OK, so for my review of the rib-o-lator...... These were the best ribs that I have ever cooked.This thing is ideal for babybacks..16 3/8 long and a tick under 5 wide for each tray..The bb's fit great and the 1 rack of st louis had to be trimmed a bit..I am going to be trying a lot of different foods on it in the next few weeks.. Chicken pieces should fit great on it as well as fish and veggies...Burgers and pork loins are on my "to do" list as well.. Caveman, as far as the fit, it fits as well ( if not better) than the lid itself.. In fact on mine the wsm lid fits better on the ring than it does on the wsm itself. These also fit on the UDS smokers !! No scratching seen yet....What is cool about the ring is u flip it over and it fits on the 22 kettles, so it fits on my performer ..The cutouts are already on the ring for flipping it over...Cleaning the trays can be a pain but only cause my sink isn't big enough to soak the whole tray in at once...The rib-o-lator cost 89.99 alone.. The ring was another 119.00  .. If u already have a spit and motor you are good to go...You want to order the ROL from Bob on his website and then order the ring from the c&c grilling site( canjunbandit)...   And 1 last observation, the wsm looks like R2D2 with the ring on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for the update.  I just bought a 2010 Dodge Charger, 3.5L V6, today.  I don't thnk wifey will let me get any more new toys for awhile.  But I do want that one.  I must find a way to convince her.  Where can you get the spit & motor?  With the ring?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 10, 2010)

Caveman,  yes..... But u can get  them anywhere u want or have your own already..Nice car btw !!


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

American muscle at it's best!!!  Thx again for the update.  I will have to purchase one at the same time with the ring.

 


JaxGatorz said:


> Caveman,  yes..... But u can get  them anywhere u want or have your own already..Nice car btw !!


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 10, 2010)

Good looking Ribs!! Hey Mike where did or do you get that cherry wood from? Looks good


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2010)

Great looking ribs !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't like it though-----It won't fit in my MES !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tom37 (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I need a couple of these!  With this and a guru, a persons drum would be a true set and forget kinda deal.

Does anyone know if his site is still up and working? I tried to go there and it seems that the server can't be found.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 11, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> I think I need a couple of these!  With this and a guru, a persons drum would be a true set and forget kinda deal.
> 
> Does anyone know if his site is still up and working? I tried to go there and it seems that the server can't be found.


Hey Tom.. I just got an email from BOB the owner of that site,They are changing servers and it should be back up tommorrow...


----------



## tom37 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank You Jax,

I was hoping it was something of that nature instead of being out of business.Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bobbyo6 (Jul 12, 2010)

sorry about the site. we are still having problems getting it back up. should be soon.

B-O-B


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 12, 2010)

Did that brown sugar liquify on it's own?


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info & all the work you do


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 13, 2010)

It truly is a thing of beauty!!! I watched the entire infomercial online and thought it was brilliant... Good luck with the chicken, fish and veggies!!! Be sure to give us the Qview on that as well!!!

Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> Did that brown sugar liquify on it's own?


It does -- I've done this a couple of times.  C&H melts almost instantly whereas the cheaper walmart stuff can take over an hour.


----------



## bobbyo6 (Jul 13, 2010)

the sites is back up, and the shopping cart should be active tomorrow.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 14, 2010)

bobbyo6 said:


> the sites is back up, and the shopping cart should be active tomorrow.


I got mine quite awhile back and I was really pleased to see that it came out of the Pacific Northwest.  Nice product and a very useful tool, once I reworked the BB GOSM to make it work.


----------

